# Worried not eating enough, let alone enough healthy stuff!!



## clacko

I'm almost 18 weeks pregnant and worried I'm not eating enough. I'm just managing 3 small meals a day but I'm just eating quick and easy things like sandwiches or little microwave pizzas, anything I don't have to stand and cook cause I get sick. Oh offers to cook on a night after work but I just don't feel like eating much on a night. I'm trying to drink pure orange juice and eat fruit to make up for it. I also keep forgetting to take my vitamins. I'm so worried baby isn't getting enough. Iv read a lot of things saying just eat what you want or crave when feeling sick and I have had hyperemesis from week 7 and it's called down a lot but still ruling what I eat.


----------



## freeeg

I'm in the same boat, and i have no answer for you other than i know how you feel. My OB said as long as i'm eating and taking my vitamins baby should be fine, but the vitamins rarely stay in my stomach for more than 5 minutes LOL


----------



## x Helen x

Try not to worry, you're doing the best you can and as long as you're getting something down then that's the main thing. Good idea to keep snacking on fruit and drinking fruit juice (smoothies are great too!) as this will help keep up your vitamin levels.

I am kind of in the same boat. Our house is being renovated at the moment and we have no kitchen, so all we have to make food with is a microwave in one of the bedrooms! I am so sick of eating ready meals and sandwiches already.


----------



## magnolius

Try to force yourself. And if you can't eat make sure to remember your vitamin every day. Can your OH remind you each day>?


----------



## BethHx

I know how you're feeling due to sickness i am eating one main meal a day (& throwing it up straight after)and one bag of crisps.
The consultant told me not to worry as the baby is like a paracyte (cant spell) and it will take everything it needs from you.
He used the example of africans who get pregnant that live off one meal of rice & havea healthy baby.
I really wouldn't worry.


----------



## x Helen x

BethHx said:


> I know how you're feeling due to sickness i am eating one main meal a day (& throwing it up straight after)and one bag of crisps.
> The consultant told me not to worry as the baby is like a paracyte (cant spell) and it will take everything it needs from you.
> He used the example of africans who get pregnant that live off one meal of rice & havea healthy baby.
> I really wouldn't worry.

Yep this is very true! This is why they tell you to make sure you have plenty of calcium when you are pregnant or else your teeth and bones will suffer. Baby will take calcium from your body, so if you aren't replenishing it by drinking milk etc then your teeth and bones will deteriorate, but baby will be absolutely fine. As PP said, baby is a bit like a parasite really! :haha:


----------



## yellowpetal

I eat a cereal or toast in the morning, maybe a sandwich (with salad) or toast and eggs for lunch, and a bit of a main meal in the evening. Main meals vary from spag bol, to fish and chips, to anything really. I don't eat much of my main meal because I'm just not hungry. Between meals I often snack on bits of fruit, fruit bars, sometimes chocolate and crisps lol.

I don't take any prenatal vitamins as folic acid made me so ill my doctor recommended to stop taking it at 10 weeks and not to take any other supplements. My doctor knows my diet of whom she has said is absolutely fine. I was also worried and she told me to absolutely not try and force eat anything. Obviously its important to eat, but your body will allow you to eat what you need. Don't go cooking vegetables when your not hungry and try and force feed them, thats just ridiculous and not necessary. Your body is in overdrive to look after and feed your baby, listen to it and don't try and force food in that you don't need. 

Many women have horrible diets throughout pregnancy, a lot of women just binge on junk food and don't eat healthy food. My mother being one of these women, who does not like vegetable, fruit, and salad. We are all fine. 

I recently had my 20 week scan, and everything with my baby looks absolutely perfect, he's growing very well.

Don't worry, eat what you want (although opt for healthier options where you can, obviously)

xxx


----------



## AshleyR

I haven't been eating the best, but was surprised to hear that my little girl is weighing in at a whopping 1 lb 2 oz at 22 weeks at my ultrasound the other day. I was concerned that she wasn't getting enough, but it appears she is!! I have been very good about taking my vitamins though - I don't think I have ever missed a day since getting pregnant. I put them on my nightstand and take them every single night before bed. If I forget, DH reminds me - first thing I do every night as soon as I get in bed is take them. I have always been horrible at remembering to take medication, but I don't ever forget my vitamins now that I do this!

My doctor told me awhile back that as long as I take my vitamins I'm good. That the baby will get everything she needs from the vitamins and that it's MY health that will suffer a bit if I am not eating healthy (will gain more weight, feel sluggish, tired, bad skin etc. from not getting enough nutrients). So far so good.... despite me not eating as healthy as I feel I "should", me and baby are doing just fine!


----------



## campn

I wasn't eating enough and not gaining weight and then I read that with small babies you're at more risk for preterm labor and other really bad things. My OB said it's more important to drink than to eat, so maybe make smoothies and shakes with whey protein? just load it with tons of veggies and fruits and you'll be getting all the vitamins you need. Take your prenatals with food, that's the best way they'd get absorbed and that way you won't forget taking them!


----------

